# Ironsight (F2P)



## Rage1988 (14. August 2018)

Spielt hier jemand Ironsight? 

Ich spiele schon lange kein COD mehr, weil es mir einfach nicht mehr gefällt. Zu viel Gehüpfe, Killstreaks und Perks. Ich mochte COD2, MW und MW2, der Rest war eher Mist.
Durch Zufall bin ich gestern auf den F2P Shooter Ironsight gestoßen. Der befindet sich aktuell noch in der Beta Phase, kann aber von jedem gespielt werden.
Das Gameplay erinnert stark an COD MW oder MW2, es gibt eine Ausdauerleiste und man kann nicht so wild hüpfen wie in COD.

Das F2P System ist auch recht fair. Klar kann man alles mit Echtgeld kaufen, aber man kann es auch einfach freischalten und die Waffen sind nicht OP.
Ich habe es gestern mal 2 Stunden getestet und ich finde es echt gut gelungen.
Die Grafik ist nicht die schönste, aber es ist in Ordnung. Mit meinem System habe ich auf höchsten Einstellungen mit 1920x1080 140-200FPS 
Die Waffen fühlen sich gut an und hören sich gut an. Es macht mir bisher echt Spaß.

Da es eine Beta ist, hatte ich bisher leider schon 3-4 Abstürze.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

Hier hier hier 

Spiele es auch recht aktiv, sofern es meine Zeit zulässt

Macht echt Spaß und lässt alte MW/2/3 Zeiten wieder aufkommen

Einige Abstürze hatte ich auch schon, teilweise schon sooft dass ich keine einzige Runde mehr beenden konnte

Musste dann den Installer drüber laufen lassen und schon liefs wieder

Für zwischendurch aufjedenfall ein tolles Spiel, versuche aktuell wieder die alte MW3 Gruppe für das Spiel zu begeistern


----------



## Rage1988 (14. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Einige Abstürze hatte ich auch schon, teilweise schon sooft dass ich keine einzige Runde mehr beenden konnte



Gestern hatte ich garantiert auch 5 Runden, die ich nicht beenden konnte. Aber naja, es ist eine Beta 

Angeblich soll das Spiel ja auch auf Steam kommen, wenn die Beta Phase beendet ist.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. August 2018)

Nun obs jetzt nen eigenen Launcher hat oder über Steam, is mir egal

Einzige Vorteil sehe ich darin dass ich aus Steam direkt Kumpels einladen kann oder einer Runde beitreten

Is aktuell das einzige Spiel dass ich jeden Abend anschmeiße, 1-2 Runden und dann wars das auch ^^


----------



## _Berge_ (17. August 2018)

Ich denke wir können das gerne als Sammelthread nutzen?

Spielt sonst niemand Ironsight?


----------

